# "Mikä Terhin on?"



## Marsario

"Genetiivi esiintyy subjektin sijana myös sellaisissa ilmauksissa kuin on hyvä, on paha, on helppo..."

Esimerkkeistä on lause "Mikä Terhi/n on?"

Mitä voisi vastata siihen?

Kiitos!


----------



## reamary

Tuohon lauseeseen voisi vastata esimerkiksi 

_Terhin on paha olla. /
Terhillä on huono mieli.
_
Kysymyksen voisi korvata myös kysymällä, _"Mikä Terhi*llä *on?"_, ja itse asiassa tämä muoto on yleisempi puheessakin. Eli tarkoituksena kysymyksessä on siis tiedustella mikä Terhiä "vaivaa".

Toki muotoa voi käyttää myös positiivissa ilmauksissa. Esimerkiksi: 

_Minun on hyvä olla juuri tässä (sinun vieressäsi)._ 

Vastasiko tämä kysymykseesi?


----------



## reamary

Tai jatkaakseni vielä tuosta genetiivi subjektin sijana, niin se toteutuu myös esimerkiksi näissä seuraavissa tapauksissa:

_*Minun* on helppo tehdä se.

Hyvä *hänen* on sanoa.
*
Sinun* on parempi antaa asian olla._


----------



## Marsario

Moi, kiitos, vastoit ihan hyvin. Rakenne oli itse asiassa tuttu, ja kirja antoi muitankin esimekkejä, en vain ollut varma siitä lauseesta, jonka kirjoitin.

Toisaalta myös toinen esimerkisi ei ole täysin selvä minulle.
Miten "hyvä hänen on sanoa" voisi kääntää esimerkiksi englanniksi?


----------



## sakvaka

Marsario said:


> Moi, kiitos, vastasit ihan hyvin. Rakenne oli itse asiassa tuttu, ja kirja antoi muitakin esimekkejä, en vain ollut varma (siitä) lauseesta, jonka kirjoitin.
> 
> Toisaalta myös toinen esimerkkisi ei ole täysin selvä minulle.
> Miten "hyvä hänen on sanoa" voitaisiin kääntää esimerkiksi englanniksi?



Vaikkapa "It's easy for her to say".


----------



## Marsario

Kiitos vastauksesta ja kun korjasit virheet!
Onko se oikeasti "easy" tai "good"?


----------

